

Poor form, European Commission. "Science: It's a girl thing" - kaythaney
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oZtMmt5rC6g
Speaks for itself.
======
waterlesscloud
While the teaser linked here is indeed awful, the individual profiles of women
in STEM uploaded on the same profile as part of the campaign are actually
pretty good.

Example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=113YCpmDrII&feature=relm...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=113YCpmDrII&feature=relmfu)

------
Paul_S
I think it's lovely, dubstep notwithstanding. What if this campaign proved to
bring positive results - would it be OK then? Or do ends not justify the
means?

~~~
sp332
It's using the girls themselves as eye candy, which is usually more of a "guy
thing". Second-wave feminists won't like it, but honestly I have no idea if it
would put off actual girls. Edit: ok the youtube comments make it clear that
no one likes this video.

------
NonEUCitizen
European feminism is different from American feminism.

~~~
sp332
This looked extrememly pro-women to me. And I'm an American. I wonder why
almost no one seems to like it?

